# Anchoring a prebuilt wood shed to concrete slab?



## neel2004

I am buying a 8'x12' prefabricated wood shed (6' sidewalls) and putting it onto an approximately 9'x20' 3" thick concete slab that is currently used as a parking space.  From everything I've heard from shed dealers, these are not usually anchored down in residential applications, but our fire marshal wants it securely anchored since this is a commercial property.

On each side of the concrete slab, there is grass.  

I was thinking of anchoring the shed with large angle brackets, with tapcon-style anchors in the concrete and wood or drywall screws on the shed side.  Would this be a secure way to mount the shed?

How many angle brackets would I need for a secure installation?  Would 10 (3 on each long side, 2 on each short side) be overkill?  I want to do what is required, but keep the costs down if possible.

Does anyone have any other suggestions other than the angle brackets?

Thanks ahead of time for the help.


----------



## kok328

Place your shed on the slab where you want it.
Drill through the sill plate of the shed and into the slab with a hammer drill and masonry bit.
Insert sleeve anchors in the holes and bolt it down with the washer and nuts included with the anchors.  One anchor every 3-4' should be fine unless you want more.


----------



## StorageShedSmart

Yes, usually pre-fabricated wooden storage sheds are not anchored on a residential application such as a parking space. But if it's the requirement from the fire marshal then you should follow. I think what kok328 said is more feasible in anchoring the wood shed to the concrete slab.


----------



## neel2004

Thanks for the responses -- I actually ended up placing on grass and using tie down engineering's screw anchors.  The concrete slab may have been a little more covenient for installation, but I found that this way I wouldn't obstruct window views as much.


----------



## handyguys

Some places sell anchor kits (with the screw in anchors like you mention) that have cables that go over or through the roof structure or trusses. This is for wind loads. The thought is, if its anchored just at the sill plate the roof, or roof and walls, will blow off in high wind.
See one of the kits here
The Arrow Auger Anchor Kit for Storage Sheds (AK4) Category: Arrow Foundation Kits and Accessories


----------

